# Help mites!!!!



## stressed (Oct 7, 2009)

My cocker has mite, he is in a very bad state, the vet says it will cost £500. We cannot afford it, he has already cost aprox £400 already!!!!!! The 1st vet didn't diagonse this, has just fleesed us. We are at out wits end


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Cant understand how mites would cost that much,still never met a dog with them,what treatment do they say he has to have?


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought the same sue - why are they charing you that much? how bad is infestation?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

why did you buy him when he was in such a bad state and you knew you couldn't afford high vets bills?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What about your beagle? If you have one dog with a bad infestation, theres a good chance you other dog will be affected.

You have to have the dog treated, so i suggest you look at whether or not you qualify for PDSA/Blue Cross help. Or contact the RSPCA who may be able to help you with costs.

If not you will have have to beg and borrow to get the funds.

What type of mite is it? I dont see why it would cost that much.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

Just for future reference.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

We did have a dog who came into the rescue with mites and just asked he had to have skin washes daily (bath) with special liquid for 3 weeks followed by a skin scrape to make sure they had gone,the total cost was £94,think I"d try another vet


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

our dog had mange and was bald when we got him and it didnt cost us anywhere near that. It cost about £60 for his full course of shampoo (daily baths) and anit-inflamatory drugs. Find another vet to compare prices with that sounds way off


----------



## stressed (Oct 7, 2009)

suewhite said:


> We did have a dog who came into the rescue with mites and just asked he had to have skin washes daily (bath) with special liquid for 3 weeks followed by a skin scrape to make sure they had gone,the total cost was £94,think I"d try another vet


That's what he's got to have!!! And He was apuppy whrn we had him and was fine. Two seperate vets have said the same about costs.


----------



## stressed (Oct 7, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> Just for future reference.


Oh thanks .....


----------



## stressed (Oct 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> why did you buy him when he was in such a bad state and you knew you couldn't afford high vets bills?


We didn't buy him in " that state" was fine as a pup. Started about november after we had had him for 6 months.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

stressed said:


> We didn't buy him in " that state" was fine as a pup. Started about november after we had had him for 6 months.


so why have you let him get into a "very bad state" as you have said? Once he had a small mite problem, you should have sorted it then, before allowing it to get to a very bad state as he is in now.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Does your insurance cover it?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> so why have you let him get into a "very bad state" as you have said? Once he had a small mite problem, you should have sorted it then, before allowing it to get to a very bad state as he is in now.


Think you have to know all the details first rather than jumping he might have already had treatment been told they were cleared.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

stressed said:


> We didn't buy him in " that state" was fine as a pup. Started about november after we had had him for 6 months.


Cant really help, not experienced it myself but it does sound like an awfull lot of money, hope it gets sorted quick.


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

stressed said:


> We didn't buy him in " that state" was fine as a pup. Started about november after we had had him for 6 months.


how did he get infected then? Did you take him somewhere to a place there are deer ...I maybe wrong ..just thinking . Won't *advocate* *-treatment* help ?it is something which you put on the neck that keeps a lot of these strange parasites away.


----------



## stressed (Oct 7, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Think you have to know all the details first rather than jumping he might have already had treatment been told they were cleared.


THANKYOU We took him to the vets when it 1st started and did clear up, then started scratching last week so took him to a differnt vets. If people havn't got anything helpfull to say then please don't say anythig at all. The whole family love him and the only aulternative , wich will break the kids and my heart, is to send him to a dogs home.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you treating both your cocker and your beagle? If it came back the treatment either wasnt effective, or he has been reinfected, possibly by the other dog.

Are they having any treatment at the moment?


----------



## stressed (Oct 7, 2009)

nightingale said:


> how did he get infected then? Did you take him somewhere to a place there are deer ...I maybe wrong ..just thinking . Won't *advocate* *-treatment* help ?it is something which you put on the neck that keeps a lot of these strange parasites away.
> View attachment 39648


Take him out an like a nature walk, hes has had advocate, steroids, maslab then antihistamine. This cost a fortune , but he did clear up. I use non bio washing powder and was told from the 1ST VET it was an ALLERGY not mites.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

stressed said:


> THANKYOU We took him to the vets when it 1st started and did clear up, then started scratching last week so took him to a differnt vets. If people havn't got anything helpfull to say then please don't say anythig at all. The whole family love him and the only aulternative , wich will break the kids and my heart, is to send him to a dogs home.


Sorry, do you mean me? i havnt anything helpfull but just saying hope it all gets sorted


----------



## stressed (Oct 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> so why have you let him get into a "very bad state" as you have said? Once he had a small mite problem, you should have sorted it then, before allowing it to get to a very bad state as he is in now.


The 1ST VET said it was allergies ,not mites. SECOND VET has said it is mights..... who to believe??????


----------



## stressed (Oct 7, 2009)

Some people on here not saying very nice things, no not you. I said thankyou to you for saying about knowing all the facts.


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

stressed said:


> Take him out an like a nature walk, hes has had advocate, steroids, maslab then antihistamine. This cost a fortune , but he did clear up. I use non bio washing powder and was told from the 1ST VET it was an ALLERGY not mites.


 Advocate is really good to clear all this .he may need antibiotics ..I saw on TV yesterday about a dog who had loads of mites and flees and was cleared with an injection . I go on nature walks too and it is scary about the things these dogs can come into contact with . Deer mites and fllees from them are super hard to get rid off. I do hope your babes get better . keep us posted and wish I cd help you .


----------



## stressed (Oct 7, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Sorry, do you mean me? i havnt anything helpfull but just saying hope it all gets sorted


Thanks for sayingneed to know everything before jumping. thanks


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

stressed said:


> Thanks for sayingneed to know everything before jumping. thanks


Oh ime with you now,, keep us informed poor dog and you what a position to be in i really do hopw all works out.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

So what are you going to do stressed?

Are you in receipt of housing benefit at all?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear you have this problem.
Has your vet done a skin scape to determine the type of treatment your dog will require.
As there is 3 different types of common mites it could be.....as to the treatment required for each mite.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry, but the dog shouldn't be in a very bad state. it should have got treated before it got to such a bad state. yes, you treated it at the beginning, but problems do not go to a very bad state overnight so you would have seen early signs of it returning and you could have treated it again before letting it get to such a state.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> sorry, but the dog shouldn't be in a very bad state. it should have got treated before it got to such a bad state. yes, you treated it at the beginning, but problems do not go to a very bad state overnight so you would have seen early signs of it returning and you could have treated it again before letting it get to such a state.


 ok but it has, stressed now needs help and has come on here for that not to be slated that wont help at all, i cant help ive no idea about mites, but please if you cant help dont make him/her feel any worse.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> ok but it has, stressed now needs help and has come on here for that not to be slated that wont help at all, i cant help ive no idea about mites, but please if you cant help dont make him/her feel any worse.


couldnt agree more !!!! and it was being treated for an allergy - has no doubt made it worse.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well im trying to be helpful, but all my posts have gone ignored


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Stressed - go to the pdsa - some mange can be hard to treat. Like Nonnie said make sure the others are treated too. Best of luck, :smile5:


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Well im trying to be helpful, but all my posts have gone ignored


I not ignored you.... - x


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

My mums dog caught the mange once, she tried all the shampoo like maliseb etc and they were rubbish, then one of the vets recommended injecting with some ivomec,0.1ml per 10 kg of body weight, the mange cleared up straight away itching stopped and with a few more baths his skin cleared up realy well.Although he did stress that it was not yet licenced for use in dogs and definately not to be used on collies.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

The treatment for the allergies that had already been given was actually pretty much what you would use for the mites anyway - like the advocate and the malaseb wash. but they need to be used again, not just as a one off...so regardless of what the vet said was wrong, the treatment would have been the similar and should still have worked/started to work.

have you got other dogs? these should all have been treated too - if not, one of them could still have it and they will pass it backwards and forwards to each other until they are all treated.

Advocate treats both sarcoptic mange and Demodex mites but just one application is not normally enough...so need to follow the vets advice/the packet instructions. It contains ivermectin, which is the ingredient in the injection muse mentioned.

The malaseb would treat any secondary bacterial or fungal infection caused by all the scratching.

These should not be that expenrsive - I would call around other vets or go to your local RSPCA to ask for help if you cannot pay - or do you have insurance?

You do need prescriptions for both drugs, but for instance:
Advocate, just under £16 for a pack of three treatments: http://www.viovet.co.uk/p889/Advoca...ogs_4-10kg_100_-_3_Pipettes/product_info.html
Malaseb: just under £12.50 for a 250ml bottle which should last ages: http://www.viovet.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=1_34_65&products_id=126?


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hmmm as far as im aware malaseb does not kill mites of any sort!Its purely a dog shampoo to help the skin and coat.
Stressed- the only way to diagnose if your dog has mites -which by the sounds of it is either sarcoptic mange or demodectic mange is by a skin scrape and analysis under a microscope!Advocate does treat for these as does Aludex but both of these have to be prescribed by your vet - if cash is short then ask not to have the malaseb shampoo so you can save the cash for other treatment.It can take a few months of treatment to get rid of them completely.
As mentioned if you recieve housing benefit or council tax benefit you may be eligible for PDSA treatment - just go to their website which should be abke to help you further.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

dinks said:


> Hmmm as far as im aware malaseb does not kill mites of any sort!Its purely a dog shampoo to help the skin and coat.
> Stressed- the only way to diagnose if your dog has mites -which by the sounds of it is either sarcoptic mange or demodectic mange is by a skin scrape and analysis under a microscope!Advocate does treat for these as does Aludex but both of these have to be prescribed by your vet - if cash is short then ask not to have the malaseb shampoo so you can save the cash for other treatment.It can take a few months of treatment to get rid of them completely.
> As mentioned if you recieve housing benefit or council tax benefit you may be eligible for PDSA treatment - just go to their website which should be abke to help you further.


Hi dinks, you are right about the malaseb - as i mentioned in my post above, it is used for the secondary infections that can very often come along with it caused by all the scratching, and so breaking the skin and leading to infection. It also calms the skin itself and helps stop any itching from where the dog has broken its skin. But no, like you said, not essential, but likely would help the skin to settle down and heal quicker.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Lol im aware of what malaseb is and does But was just highlighting the fact it doesnt actually kill the mites which some posters seem to think.


----------

